# Baytril with Young birds



## MissesAlot (Feb 20, 2013)

at what age are racing homers old enough to be flock treated with baytril? Looks like i have some paratyphoid going on (per vet) and she gave me baytril to treat them with, but i didn't trust the answer i got about the young birds. I have some that are ten days old. please i know all the lectures givin to some of the questions like these so just a direct answer to the question asked.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's not a good idea to treat the flock if you have parents that are feeding babies. The babies would be at risk of getting too much medicine. When one has a lot of birds, flock treatment is the most practical method although there is no guarantee each bird is getting the medicine needed.
If you can't wait until the babies are weaned, you can remove the babies, hand feed and medicate them yourself.
If you do have paratyphoid, you will need to treat for 21 days.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/this-article-is-a-must-read-69608.html


----------



## MissesAlot (Feb 20, 2013)

and there it is, the rant. I missed the part where the safe age for baytril treatment for young birds was given, afterall, thats what i asked. Charis's answer was fine, i saved it and fwd'd it to a friend actually. It didn't answer the question though. I don't have the facilities to separate birds out, hence the flock treatment question. my situation is not dire at the moment. I can wait for a given amount of time, i just need to know what that is. This is where you will probably tell me that i shouldn't have pigeons, because i don't have an dedicated hospital section, an avian vet with a microscope on speed dial, and a few hundred bucks worth of meds being overnight shipped. sorry for the counter rant but i'm so sick of reading the same boiler plate answers to these questions by people who can't imagine or won't give advice allowing that someones circumstances, resources, and facilities aren't the same as yours. You chase away new flyers with this type of tone.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*You can't treat the flock if the parents are feeding babies. You need to wait until the babies are weaned. Don't let anymore hatch until they have been treated. *
You can give baytril to babies but if the parents are feeding them...they will get too much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did you not get your answer? Charis said that while being fed by parents, that they were at risk of getting too much med. She also said that you would have to wait till after they were weaned. Is that not a clear answer? Don't understand what the question is then. We also don't have our lofts separated into sections, but if need be, we have brought in babies and finished raising them in the house in cages.


----------



## MissesAlot (Feb 20, 2013)

i hear ya! loud and clear! historically, the "matriarchs" have said baytril is bad for baby birds, not because of the dose due to being fed or not, but because the drug itself was bad on joints and i believe I've seen it noted that it could cause blindness. i get what weaning means, i get what parents feeding means, what i'm asking at what age the negative affects of this drug that have been pointed out on this forum as it pertains specifically to babies, cease to be an issue. Charis, thank you, as always you are helpful. Jay, thanks to you too, for like almost always, being condescending in your tone.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Baytril isn't bad for young pigeons. It was said to cause growth problems in puppies but it doesn't in pigeons. It does not cause blindness.
I treat babies all the time...for years. Rehabbing pigeons is what I do. I have noticed no ill effects what so ever.If I had noticed ill effects, I would be the first to tell you.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

MissesAlot said:


> at what age are racing homers old enough to be flock treated with baytril? Looks like i have some paratyphoid going on (per vet) and she gave me baytril to treat them with, but i didn't trust the answer i got about the young birds. I have some that are ten days old. please i know all the lectures givin to some of the questions like these so just a direct answer to the question asked.


Hi there,
Baytril MAY cause ill effects on growing squabs. Avoid usage of baytril when squabs are in a phase of rapid growth. By rapid growth I mean first 10-12 days BUT growth depend on squab to squab. So on safe side 15 days. As we know pigeon squabs double in size in first 48 hours and then double again in week,after that the growth is steady. So baytril should be avoided for first 10-12 days so that it don't obstruct growth of bones/skeleton.
I personally wouldn't use baytril on squabs till they're 22-25 days old if there's no emergency. Amoxiciiiln is a substitute for baytril and can be used on squabs.
If you know salmonella is in your loft treat as soon as possible,so that it don't make matters worse.
IME baytril do hinder growth especially if overdosed (even a little bit)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Hi there,
> Baytril MAY cause ill effects on growing squabs. Avoid usage of baytril when squabs are in a phase of rapid growth. By rapid growth I mean first 10-12 days BUT growth depend on squab to squab. So on safe side 15 days. As we know pigeon squabs double in size in first 48 hours and then double again in week,after that the growth is steady. So baytril should be avoided for first 10-12 days so that it don't obstruct growth of bones/skeleton.
> I personally wouldn't use baytril on squabs till they're 22-25 days old if there's no emergency. Amoxiciiiln is a substitute for baytril and can be used on squabs.
> If you know salmonella is in your loft treat as soon as possible,so that it don't make matters worse.
> IME baytril do hinder growth especially if overdosed (even a little bit)


With all due respect to you and your knowledge...you are incorrect about baytril causing growth problems with baby pigeons. For a time, it was thought to cause joint problems too. This was based on studies done with baytril used on puppies. It has no ill effect on pigeons. I have been using baytril on pigeons since 1995, often using it on sick babies.
I average 200 pigeons a year and I can tell you it has no ill effects. If it did, I would not use it. If it did, I would warn others. I can tell you with certainty it has saved lives.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

No abuse to your experience and knowledge,but I saw difference in growth of those who were treated with baytril and and those with other meds like amoxicillin and penicilin and their derivatives when they were in their rapid phase growth. Infact babies from the same clutch showed difference. The bigger squab with baytril given individually was stunned and the smaller baby thrived better. IME baytril can also cause dead in shell infants.
Thank you


----------



## Hot weather racer (May 14, 2014)

*Baytril*

The first thing you should have done was ask the vet if they cultured the paratyphoid. If it was cultured and baytril was a drug that would kill the partyphoid then it will work. a lot of racers keep baytril on hand for flock treatment, it works well on e-coli, paratyphoid and some respitory diseases. I have found it is better to just treat the sick birds, I use a shot needle and give babies 1 drop twice a day old birds 3 drops twice a day. You need to treat at least 7 days, preferably 10 days.


----------



## Rambo3103 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi I am new to this forum. Recently my pet pigeon passed away due to unknown cause. Can any one message me or is it fine to post here ?


----------

